# Frostbite, Magnetraction...what does Never Summer have?



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything being mentioned on the website for some of the boards. Wondering if the Premier F1 is a good board for the east coast


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Taken from their website:
Rocker & Camber



> Never Summer’s patented rocker designed lineup featuring R.C. (Rocker & Camber) Technology and Vario Power Grip sidecut geometry combines a rocker freestyle feel with all mountain high speed performance. Unlike older generation rocker and flat
> camber designs that may perform well in powder and parks but lack stability and edgehold when riding fast, our combined rocker and camber (R.C. Technology) design destroys anything in its path from parks to steeps, to powder and high speed cruisers. This technology blends a NS custom rocker profile with separate camber areas at each end of the board, providing unmatched power and snap out of turns. This also provides better board tracking for high speed stability and massive ollies. The Vario Power Grip sidecut works perfectly with this new design by adding increased edgehold precisely where it’s needed most; from 2 inches outside of each binding, inward towards the
> center of the board providing added control and response in any condition.


Lots of hyped up terms in this biz, but I think the term you're looking for is the Vario Power Grip. It holds well on ice but is apparently not quite as pronounced as Magnetraction.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

It's called vario power grip. I am riding a Premier this season. Have only ridden it once so far...but the conditions were not really icy so I can't really tell how well it will do on ice.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Variogrip sidecut which is pretty effective.

IMO, Premier F1 (and the Raptor) would be a bit much for East Coast riding as in addition to exceptional freeriding/carving, they're really designed to blast through deep snow and heavy crap we don't see much of.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

vario grip they call it, Never Summer RC and Vario Power Grip Technology | evo

Effectiveness rating (just my opinion):
1-mervin magnetraction
2-arbor griptech
3-Variogrip/frostbite
4-Quadratic/parabolic sidecuts
(just my opinion)

none of these techs are as good as the companies claim, but they are better than a regular sidecut.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Variogrip sidecut which is pretty effective.
> 
> IMO, Premier F1 (and the Raptor) would be a bit much for East Coast riding as in addition to exceptional freeriding/carving, they're really designed to blast through deep snow and heavy crap we don't see much of.


This, I think you'd be better off grabbing either the Heritage or SL if you want a more freeride-centric board.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I've said this before and I'll say it again, I rode the Proto last year through some pure ice conditions and disregarding a slip or two because I tried to force the board to fail to see its limit, the board held its edge every time completely blowing me away. I hear magnatraction is supposed to be the 8th wonder of the snowboarding world but I can't see how it can be significantly better than a board than can hold an edge on a ice.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I've never had it fail me either, but there have still been times It's sketchy. When it's that bad I tend to ride cautiously anyways.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I currently have a Burton Process V-Rocker and I don't really enjoy riding it. Some of the boards recommended seem more towards reverse camber than camber? I'm more interested in free riding than free style. You guys would still recommend to stay away from the Premier


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

andy_d said:


> Thanks guys. I currently have a Burton Process V-Rocker and I don't really enjoy riding it. Some of the boards recommended seem more towards reverse camber than camber? I'm more interested in free riding than free style. You guys would still recommend to stay away from the Premier


I'd look into hybrids or full cambers.

Capita makes a lot of cambered boards with rockered tips. NS makes the opposite of that. I'm not a huge fan of full rocker either.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

It looks like all the boards are hyrbrids though? Or are you saying that Never Summer boards are more geared to those who like rocker boards?


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

andy_d said:


> It looks like all the boards are hyrbrids though? Or are you saying that Never Summer boards are more geared to those who like rocker boards?


Not really sure. Im not a fan of full rockers but the NS isn't bad. You don't slide around as much and you can make tight carves. Kind of sits right in the middle between reverse and camber. 

Cambers with reverse tip/tail rides like a camber, but is more catch free.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

My roommate has magnetraction on his trs c2 btx and I have a proto ct. We have both ridden each others boards and agree that his has better initial bite, but the never summer holds better once the edge is set.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

andy_d said:


> It looks like all the boards are hyrbrids though? Or are you saying that Never Summer boards are more geared to those who like rocker boards?


Absolutely not... Never Summer hybrid RC (rocker camber) tech is gear toward people who like the feel traditional full cambered boards, but with a bit of the playfulness of a rockered board. 

I hate the original Lib Bananatech and Magnetraction. The original Bananatech made the boards super loose and sloppy and the MTX made the boards super grabby when they intially bite. The never C2BTX (Camber to Bananatech) that Lib has come out more recently are closer to what Neversummer is doing, but I haven't ridden it so I can't comment.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Absolutely not... Never Summer hybrid RC (rocker camber) tech is gear toward people who like the feel traditional full cambered boards, but with a bit of the playfulness of a rockered board.
> 
> I hate the original Lib Bananatech and Magnetraction. The original Bananatech made the boards super loose and sloppy and the MTX made the boards super grabby when they intially bite. The never C2BTX (Camber to Bananatech) that Lib has come out more recently are closer to what Neversummer is doing, but I haven't ridden it so I can't comment.


The Never Summer rides, I wouldn't say cambered, but definitely not rockered. It carves like cambered but it's playful like rocker... hard to put it into words...


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ridden all that tech. I like it in the following order.

1) Grip tech - just right
2) Magnatraction - best in the brutal ice - sometimes too grippy and hooky
3) Vario - third, I like it, but it could be better
4) Salomon - whatever that tech is called, it's pretty solid, and works
5) Frostbite - IMO, absolute worst "tech" I have ridden. Doesn't work well, and IMO, is the main thing holding Burton back.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Beschatten said:


> The Never Summer rides, I wouldn't say cambered, but definitely not rockered. It carves like cambered but it's playful like rocker... hard to put it into words...


Sorry, I own both a SL and a Proto CT. I meant thatI don't know how what the C2BTX rides like (I haven't ridden a Griptech board either).


----------



## pjstyles (Mar 9, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Ridden all that tech. I like it in the following order.
> 
> 1) Grip tech - just right
> 2) Magnatraction - best in the brutal ice - sometimes too grippy and hooky
> ...


have you ridden any of the mild versions of magnetraction?


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't believe the amount of people chiming in with their opinions here who also say that they haven't tried everything. Then how can you objectively say one is better than the other?

The OP is really asking which one has the most 'grip'... not which one feels better to you because it grabs too much. Also, camber profile should not come in to play because you need to compare apple to apple (vario grip to C2)

If that is the question, then the answer is 100% MTX. It is above and beyond better than Vario Grip and Grip Tech. Salomon has the Equalizer which is is effective and actually a lot like the Vario Grip. It just isn't as popular and unless you are on their camber and hybrid-camber boards, it is not a fair comparison with NS. 

Also, there is no way in the world Frost-Bite ranks the same as Vario Grip. It is absolutely the bottom of the list. 

#1. Magnatraction (there's ranges in MTX as some are more mild than others so you probably have like 1.1 to 1.9 scale here)
#2. Vario Grip / Grip Tech
#3. Equalizer
.
.
.
#8. Frost bite


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I have both a NS Proto and Lib Tech Trice. 

If you hit a patch of "Solid Solid ice", the magnatraction just cuts though it like powder. As for the Vario Side Cut, it dosn't hold up as good on the Solid ice; but I haven't had any problems with it so far. Ive gone out 16 times this season on my proto in very icey conditions, and so far I haven't slipped because of ice.

Personally, I find magnatraction a bit too catchy for my liking. Its a great board for double and black diamonds, however when you have to pass though a green or blue run; that is when the board trys to kill you. I found that when you hit those easy runs, you don't pay too much attention to what you are doing; and all of a sudden the board will catch an edge and fling you.

I personally find the NS Vario alot nicer than magnatraction.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

roboelmo said:


> I have both a NS Proto and Lib Tech Trice.
> 
> If you hit a patch of "Solid Solid ice", the magnatraction just cuts though it like powder. As for the Vario Side Cut, it dosn't hold up as good on the Solid ice; but I haven't had any problems with it so far. Ive gone out 16 times this season on my proto in very icey conditions, and so far I haven't slipped because of ice.
> 
> ...


While I find that solid ice turns into powder is a bit of exaggeration I do know what you mean and where you are coming from. On the other hand, if you are saying that a board will catch an edge and fling you I have to say that is more of a riders skill. It is not unlike when people learn and catch edges on flats. To your defense, you can make a case that is due to the T.Rice which has pretty aggressive sidecuts. There are more subtle MTX (including Smokin) around so it is not fair to blame MTX as a whole. They vary according to what they are designed to do - if a T.Rice is designed for big mountains and blacks then obviously when you are near a green you need to be aware and not be flung . Imagine a driver driving a Ferrari through NYC traffic and complain of their pot holes - you can do it but that's not primary purpose of the vehicle.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have a Travis Rice, and I didn't get the comment about being flung on greens at all. I agree it can be more grippy than you want at times, but nothing that gets scary or sketchy. Grip tech was my favorite. Just dialed in.

Someone asked me about mellow mag. I have ridden the Jamie Lynn with Mellow mag, and it still great on ice, but yes, eliminates some of that lock in feel.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> I can't believe the amount of people chiming in with their opinions here who also say that they haven't tried everything. Then how can you objectively say one is better than the other?


Not sure if you are referring to me - I agree that since I haven't ridden all the particular teches, I cannot objectively say which one is the best. 

To clarify, here are the rockered boards I have ridden:

LibTech Skate Banana, Park Pickle, TRS, and Phoenix (Jamie Lynn Blonde version, not the Lando) 
My opinion: I never liked the feel of the BTW/MTX. Although it is a bit better when the MTX and BTX are less pronounced like on the Phoenix, I still don't like the initial bite of an MTX board.

K2 Jibpan, Parkstar, and Fastplant - these were playful, but I felt that edgehold was compromised a bit (I am not aware ifK2 has some type of "edgehold" tech).

Finally, I've ridden the Never Summer Evo, SL, Proto CT... out of those, I like the Never Summer hybrid rocker the best and caveat that by saying that I happen to still like traditional camber boards in general.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

lonerider said:


> Not sure if you are referring to me - I agree that since I haven't ridden all the particular teches, I cannot objectively say which one is the best.
> 
> To clarify, here are the rockered boards I have ridden:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not directing it to any one person in particular. I like to compare apple to apple. I think the overall package of NS's R.C. and their VG is what you like best. That is very subjective and everybody has their own preference. I was simply trying to compare just the side cuts, and if you must, a hybrid camber + sidecut vs hybrid camber + sidecut. Obviously someone with only say BTX experience saying MTX is still sketchy would be in error vs someone who has C2 BTX. Nevertheless, these are all great combo's of tech and I like them all. I always hesitate to say which is best because I feel like there's no ONE best. Each can have their own advantage in certain situations/conditions. Also, everyone's budget, preference, riding style and riding conditions are different. Since you are from mountain view, I suspect you ride in Tahoe a lot or Mammoth. When I was out there in those two places MTX wasn't even really needed. But on the east coast, it is a must have for me to give me the most confidence - especially during night boarding here.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not directing it to any one person in particular. I like to compare apple to apple. I think the overall package of NS's R.C. and their VG is what you like best. That is very subjective and everybody has their own preference. I was simply trying to compare just the side cuts, and if you must, a hybrid camber + sidecut vs hybrid camber + sidecut. Obviously someone with only say BTX experience saying MTX is still sketchy would be in error vs someone who has C2 BTX. Nevertheless, these are all great combo's of tech and I like them all. I always hesitate to say which is best because I feel like there's no ONE best. Each can have their own advantage in certain situations/conditions. Also, everyone's budget, preference, riding style and riding conditions are different. Since you are from mountain view, I suspect you ride in Tahoe a lot or Mammoth. When I was out there in those two places MTX wasn't even really needed. But on the east coast, it is a must have for me to give me the most confidence - especially during night boarding here.


Yea, I ride west coast now. But, I grew up and learned to ride in New England (Hunter Mountain, Killington, Loon, etc...) back in the days before their had any of this fancy (awesome) tech.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

accidental double post.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

So I'm currently in Steamboat where I found a shop that demos never summer boards. After falling on my butt several times on my first few runs due to crappy conditions i finally decided to give a different board a try. Never Summer Evo was the board. I instantly found that more enjoyable than my Burton. It could also be a number of other factors (different size and boots) but I can see myself buying another board at this point


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

East Coast Rider here;

Demo'd T.rice and own a S.banana. Also a proto CT.

Proto CT is more grabby than s.banana, but the t.rice is more grabby than a proto. 
a user commented on my review saying that n.s. edges are beveled 0/0 which is why it's so grabby. the proto literally just flung me 20 ft down a hill because of that. a solution is to bevel this.

i would say the proto holds a better edge, and they both equally can charge through clumps and shitty snow shit. the proto was more damp imho.

look into your bevels, detuning edges for less grab/bite/flinging.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a Banana Magic and just picked up a '12 Evo. 

The Magic definitely has better edge hold and carves harder. Some may not like that, but I enjoy it when it "locks in" to a turn. 

Thats not to say that the Evo doesn't carve or grip well, just not on the same level as the Magic. 

I was riding some decently steep stuff underneath a chair lift, and in the icy spots between moguls/rocks/logs, I was sliding a little bit with the Evo. With the Magic, I would have dug right into the ice and held a little better.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Rode a Rossi One w Magnetraction two years ago, and a JONES Mountain Twin last year w Mellow Magnetraction. Liked them both for a good solid grip on MN ice. But actually preferred the Mellow, more wave - less knife. IMO, less turned out to be more.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

What about Rome's quickrip? Has anybody ridden an agent rocker? I am trying to decide whether I should purchase an an Agent or SLR. I would buy a new Lib phoenix if I had another 50 laying around. I did take a file to my old BTX phoenix though. I broke a camera & sunglasses in a flat section of the slope. I still cannot figure out how it even happened. It has been years since I have done that!


----------

